# Orcophony: putting the orc back in the orchestra, now also with shirts



## DSmolken (Oct 8, 2021)

https://shop.karoryfer.com/products/orcophony

A medieval-fantasy sample library for the goblin in you. Forget noble heroes and their brave deeds for a moment, this one's for sneaky, backstabbing gits. 7.6 GB of content and over 13000 samples with unusual strings, winds, percussion and vocals which get downright monstrous.

Short trailer:



Walkthrough:



$59 until December 6th (figured might as well let the intro price run through Black Friday season), $99 regular price.

Will post demos in this thread later, as more of them tricke in.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 8, 2021)

This sounds like so much fun! I love the concept and the execution.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 10, 2021)

@DSmolken How many dynamic layers and RRs do these instruments have on average?

Also, if I may, could you post some more demoes of this in a more cinematic/ less dry context?


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 10, 2021)

Speaking very generally, shorts and percussion hits have four round robins, longs two round robins. Pitched instrument longs have two RRs, and percussion textures and tremolo/fluttertongue type longs have no RRs. FX vocals have 4 RRs for the male one, 3 or 4 depending on the sound for the female one. Most of the pitched stuff has no dynamic layers, though a few things like the suka longs and shorts and mandola plucks have two layers. Percussion hits (as opposed to textures and scrapes and rubs and stuff) have 2-4 layers where that made sense... the bow "misfire" sound is a quarter-power shot that got recorded because I forgot to mention the "where that makes sense" part to that girl, so she tried to do two velocity layers with everything, and it sounded pretty cool, so here we are.

So, broad but not deep, but for the stuff that might be used repetitively we did try to get 4 RRs, and drums and a few other things have dynamic layers.


----------



## walkaschaos (Oct 10, 2021)

Love this


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 10, 2021)

Thanks!

And far as wetter demos, this one's not that wet but it is going for a chamber orchestra sound. And done in Dorico.



And this one is really wet, and the writing style is more dungeon synth, or metal album non-metal intro. Just be thankful neither of the people I tried to make witch house demos seem to have done anything, heh.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 10, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And far as wetter demos, this one's not that wet but it is going for a chamber orchestra sound. And done in Dorico.
> 
> ...



You are having way too much fun for a developer.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 10, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> You are having way too much fun for a developer.





DSmolken said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And far as wetter demos, this one's not that wet but it is going for a chamber orchestra sound. And done in Dorico.
> 
> ...



Also there are ways too many hints...do you have an elvish library coming for Christmas? Technically that's the right time.


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 10, 2021)

Ha, no, no elves ever! There's more I wanted to include in this one but didn't get recorded in time for an Orctober release, though. So, there's always Orctober next year.

And from just a few hours ago, a very nice new demo, drier, folky and energetic.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Oct 11, 2021)

I had the utmost pleasure to be able to test this library whilst it was in its last beta stages and it is amazing to see the library is now out! I would definitely recommend it to anyone, as even though it might appear to be a very folk heavy library at first, I have found uses for it in songs of all different genres - it really has something for everyone in it!


----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 12, 2021)

Great Idea! Wonder how it blends with The Halfling.
And I love the banner advertisement. The first few times I saw it just briefly while loading the next page and then thought "did I really see a bunch of green cartoon orcs on vi-control?".


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 12, 2021)

The picture of the cute orc orchestra makes me want to buy it unheard. Well done, marketing team.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 12, 2021)

LatinXCombo said:


> marketing team


Or rather: well done @DSmolken ❤️


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 12, 2021)

LatinXCombo said:


> Well done, marketing team.


M_ork_eting.

Tbh I wanted to put some text on the banner, but the graphics are nice and didn't really leave much room for text, so I just kinda gave up and put the logo on one fat orc's belly.

And speaking of different styles, according to latest reports, Tito Puente has been captured by goblins.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 12, 2021)

Completely irrelevant to the buying decision here, but the demo sounds good, too.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 12, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> M_ork_eting. Tbh I wanted to put some text on the banner, but the graphics are nice and didn't really leave much room for text, so I just kinda gave up and put the logo on one fat orc's belly. And speaking of different styles, according to latest reports, Tito Puente has been captured by goblins.



The more I listen to this and other demos, the more I realised I didn’t really ‘get’ this library. But it’s charms are clearly revealed hearing it all together, in a band situation.

Brings to mind the R_orc_ousness of a track like this:




Definitely suits a looser (in both tuning and timing) performance, and wears its creator’s vision in plain sight.

Great fun!


----------



## Samulis (Oct 14, 2021)

Got the fan art poster and inflatable single-use ibex horn cornetto all set, just gotta figure out where to hang 'em!

In all seriousness, this was such an awesome project to contribute to and watch grow. Absolutely check out the playthrough/walkthrough video, so many awesome sounds by DSmolken (and a few half-decent ones from me). Who doesn't need more dumpster in their post-modern neo-cinematic ophicleide etudes?!

The dumpster of course fits with so many other products, especially those you regret purchasing, where it pairs most excellently. The bass trombone in F is great if you need to add some warmth to your low brass or need something at the bottom of a Romantic-era brass chorale/equali, and the ibex horn cornetto is far more useful than I think anyone expected (even the guy that made it)!

The library is probably geared towards the chamber/natural sound out of the box, but there's so much wacky non-standard stuff going on too I could easily see it being used in more cinematic contexts for texture. You can just hear from how divergent the demos are all the possibilities of this library. I mean, I'm sure if someone's crazy enough to run the fluttertongue ophicleide and bass trombone didgeridoo sounds through a harmonizer, distortion, and/or giant reverb, it would probably shatter the divide between multiple universes.

(also, as alluded to before, this is probably the 3rd sample library ever to feature an extensive sampling of the bass ophicleide, including false tones extending the range, fluttertongue, and other goodies)


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 14, 2021)

Samulis said:


> In all seriousness, this was such an awesome project to contribute to and watch grow. Absolutely check out the playthrough/walkthrough video, so many awesome sounds by DSmolken (and a few half-decent ones from me). Who doesn't need more dumpster in their post-modern neo-cinematic ophicleide etudes?!


"By me" is an exaggeration, about half this stuff was performed by various members of Daj Ognia, and other Polish bands sampled include Żywiołak (their drummer did some percussion and the female FX vocals), Same Suki (not surprisingly, that's where we got the suka) and Anima Umbra (sung female vox). I recorded a few instruments myself, too.

And here's a fresh new demo, more tagelharpa-oriented and not Latin at all.



And here's the suka player with her instrument. A bowed lyre which went totally extinct and was reconstructed based on a single surviving example.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 14, 2021)

Really like the organic sound of this. Nicely done!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

I can't get enough. Enjoy the moment, but when do we get Orcophany 2 - Deeper, Badder, Madder, Orcophany 3 - Orcs in Space, Orcophany 4 - Orcs of Ghana, and Orcophany 5 - Milking It! ?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Orcophany 4 - Orcs of Ghana


🤣


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I can't get enough. Enjoy the moment, but when do we get Orcophany 2 - Deeper, Badder, Madder, Orcophany 3 - Orcs in Space, Orcophany 4 - Orcs of Ghana, and Orcophany 5 - Milking It! ?


A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


Maybe a deeper sampled solo instrument combined with strange sound design. I mean, who doesn't want twenty velocity layers and alternate receptacles in a bag of hammers solo library? 

Maybe a Carribean steel drum band? 

Definitely a Ghanaian library, though. 

As you already have covered so much ground, I'm loath to suggest anything in case it turns out is already there and I just haven't got to it yet. 

Something with bones, and a washboard, breaking glass and pottery. So many possibilities!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


Orcs in Ghana sounded nice. Some Japanese orcs maybe? My friend says orcs really like shakuhachi, koto and shamisen. Maybe you could do a “Lone Orc” edition with legato solo instruments. Or add-ons?

Wait…. Maybe call them… Film Score Selections? Pick some fancy sound stage?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 16, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


Ha! Will defer to @ Bee_Abney imaginative prowess ! Has already exceeded personal excesses. 😲


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

How about Goblins Go Wild! No instrument goes below middle C?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

Skull drums and xylophones. Some of the skulls belong to people and animals still living. 

And something involving water. Bubbling, resonating and drowning.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

Rocks, clubs and hammers. Tuned wapons and armour and samples from a quarry or mine. I actually have spent quite some time collecting metal, wood and stone percussion for fantasy music.

Then we have steampunk and diesel punk orcs. This opens up the possibilities of steam driven organs and synths. I haven’t put it together fully, but I have a rough version of a steam driven organ with samples of real steam, air and machinery.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

Orc Punk Synths. Mind blown. Please accept this formal application for the position of Junior Orc Punk Sounddesigner. Please?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

Well, I know it's only fiction and not real Orcs, but the Orcs in The Lord of The Rings do figure in the themes of industrialisation and totalitarianism - idea/ideology-based progress combined with paganism opposing a safe-seeming domestic conservatism in need of a wake-up call. 

Surely that screams 'punk synths'! Living under the evil wizard's boot makes Orcs party hard and rage against the machine that is driven by their reluctant labour.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

We need to sample an ORCScar! And make sounds with it that remind people of orc scars, inflicted in some ancient orc war. What were those wolfs called? Wargs?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)

_Orcophany 6: Impact Soundwargs Tokyo Orc Punks._

A bespoke collection of orc solo instruments with fragile legatos, sampled at the edge of violence. Includes Tadeusz Sendzimir Punk Band: a galvanized well curated amalgam of orc punk synthesizer effects. Epic aaarghss, blerggghs and ooomphs, crushed skulls and skeleton percussion, but also a whole selection of quieter noises specifically geared towards underscoring ambush-, stealth- and tippi-toe scenes. All recorded in Tokyo, to catch that animated orc vibe.

(Sorry Piotrek. Just a bit of silly excitement. Love your new library!)


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> We need to sample an ORCScar! And make sounds with it that remind people of orc scars, inflicted in some ancient orc war. What were those wolfs called? Wargs?


Wargs indeed.

How about a collection of warg-hide drums, played with broken elf bows, combined with a wobbling thunder sheet and augmented with creaking leather.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wargs indeed.
> 
> How about a collection of warg-hide drums, played with broken elf bows, combined with a wobbling thunder sheet and augmented with creaking leather.


Need to re-order /prioritize ! Wargs has got to top of list now . 👾


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Some Japanese orcs maybe?


Already ahead of you - the money I paid for the GUI was denominated in yen.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Already ahead of you - the money I paid for the GUI was denominated in yen.


Is that why, try as I might, the tagelharpas keep playing in a heptatonic scale?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


Hurdy gurdy, some bags....more bone instruments off the top of my head.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

The Shenanigan.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Oct 16, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Hurdy gurdy, *some bags*....more bone instruments off the top of my head.


Here’s a couple of old bags ripe for sampling:


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Here’s a couple of old bags ripe for sampling:



Old bag choir, +1


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 16, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> The Shenanigan.



Luv it ! Theramin could use help tho. 🙆🏻‍♂️


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## DSmolken (Oct 16, 2021)

Taking notes. Some things were already on the list.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 16, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


I neglected to congratulate you on almost recouping one (major) area of the costs of making this. I hope profits are not too far off. I want to see this library turn into a legend, and we all remember where we were when we first heard the news.

I was in bed, unable to sleep. Now that I think about it, looking at my phone in bed probably wasn't helping!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 16, 2021)

I have to say I finally had time to take it for a proper spin and this library had me laughing in the dark in amusement. Good stuff. Super useful with what I'm up to right now too.


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Super useful with what I'm up to right now too.


Using orcs to carry out your plans... Makes you feel like an evil wizard, doesn't it?

Annd another demo, folk-dancey with goblin noises.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 17, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Using orcs to carry out your plans... Makes you feel like an evil wizard, doesn't it?
> 
> Annd another demo, folk-dancey with goblin noises.




After playing with it last night I'd love actual recorded ensemble patches of the existing ones that are there. Unison works but for sure i'd reach for some ensembled material if recorded as they were. 

And this demo is a great example of how your library has so much flexibility.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Using orcs to carry out your plans... Makes you feel like an evil wizard, doesn't it?
> 
> Annd another demo, folk-dancey with goblin noises.



I really, really love this demo. There are two basic sorts of music I particularly want to use this library for. One is fantasy soundtracky music, and the other is characterful folky music. Or, you know, a bit of both at once!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I really, really love this demo. There are two basic sorts of music I particularly want to use this library for. One is fantasy soundtracky music, and the other is characterful folky music. Or, you know, a bit of both at once!


Indeed my favourite demo so far as well. Terrific!


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 17, 2021)

Y'all really made that demo author's day.

Another feature question. One of the demo authors made a General MIDI mapping including finding reasonable soundalikes for cuica, bongos etc. It'd take me mabye an hour to add that to the GUI. Would that be worth pusing out as an update to Pulse?


Jeremy Morgan said:


> After playing with it last night I'd love actual recorded ensemble patches of the existing ones that are there. Unison works but for sure i'd reach for some ensembled material if recorded as they were.


Yeah... though conceptually orcs wouldn't have an easy time organizing large sections of the same instrument, they do love attacking in numbers.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 17, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Y'all really made that demo author's day.
> 
> Another feature question. One of the demo authors made a General MIDI mapping including finding reasonable soundalikes for cuica, bongos etc. It'd take me mabye an hour to add that to the GUI. Would that be worth pusing out as an update to Pulse?
> 
> Yeah... though conceptually orcs wouldn't have an easy time organizing large sections of the same instrument, they do love attacking in numbers.


Worth it to me. I find pulse actually painless (that's your thumbs up queue pulse guy). 

And they wouldn't have an easy time organizing but that is the kind of ensemblee sound I'd want to hear...nothing pristine in the ensemble and lots of character.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Worth it to me. I find pulse actually painless (that's your thumbs up queue pulse guy).
> 
> And they wouldn't have an easy time organizing but that is the kind of ensemblee sound I'd want to hear...nothing pristine in the ensemble and lots of character.


Orc ensembles give a whole new meaning to the concept of that “elbow-to-elbow” sound I gather?


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 17, 2021)

This is... THE COOLEST. I love it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 17, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Y'all really made that demo author's day.
> 
> Another feature question. One of the demo authors made a General MIDI mapping including finding reasonable soundalikes for cuica, bongos etc. It'd take me mabye an hour to add that to the GUI. Would that be worth pusing out as an update to Pulse?
> 
> Yeah... though conceptually orcs wouldn't have an easy time organizing large sections of the same instrument, they do love attacking in numbers.


Yes, I think that would be rather nice, thank you! Very helpful. You aren't remotely Orcish, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 18, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> And they wouldn't have an easy time organizing but that is the kind of ensemblee sound I'd want to hear...nothing pristine in the ensemble and lots of character.


From a practical point of view, might have to settle for relatively standard ensembles like violins, played orcishly. The rare folk instruments are rare, and thus hard to find in quantity, especially "real" sections used to playing together, but definitely worth asking around if somebody has a few students.

So, more interesting instruments, or ensembles of sorta-normal instruments. If forced to choose, which has more value?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 18, 2021)

I vote more interesting solo instruments. Preferably from Ghana


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 18, 2021)

I vote for more interesting instruments, preferably from Ghana.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 18, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> From a practical point of view, might have to settle for relatively standard ensembles like violins, played orcishly. The rare folk instruments are rare, and thus hard to find in quantity, especially "real" sections used to playing together, but definitely worth asking around if somebody has a few students.
> 
> So, more interesting instruments, or ensembles of sorta-normal instruments. If forced to choose, which has more value?


To be honest if you can bring the orcishness to any standard instrument ensemble and I would be more than happy....just introduce that orcish imperfection in some way across all (non elvish of course) ensembles and I'd be more than happy...especially in the deep string, deep woods and brassy range. If you can get a folk ensemble though that would be the Swedish kiss.

So I'd say folk ensembles first if I had to choose because no one's really doing that beyond (I think solstice had some but not sure) but I'd be almost be as happy for some 'orcishness' brought to some standards. Some of the fun of the library you have was just hitting the deep notes.


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 27, 2021)

This isn't 100% orcs, there's a theremin and additional tavern background, buuut...



Dedicated thread here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...n-showcasing-karoryfers-new-orcophony.116260/


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 28, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> This isn't 100% orcs, there's a theremin and additional tavern background, buuut...
> 
> 
> 
> Dedicated thread here: https://vi-control.net/community/th...n-showcasing-karoryfers-new-orcophony.116260/



Gloriously ghoulish!


----------



## pranic (Oct 29, 2021)

I came for the tagelharpa and stayed for the bagpipes! Wow, this is super inspiring to play, and probably one of the only sforzando libraries I have purchased. Really nicely done, and there's a lot here for the price! ❤️


----------



## KEM (Oct 29, 2021)

Very intrigued by this, great concept and it sounds pretty good, and I just love orcs and anything high fantasy


----------



## blaggins (Oct 29, 2021)

el-bo said:


> ...
> 
> Brings to mind the R_orc_ousness of a track like this:
> 
> ...



Welll.... I came in here for the fun demos and to delight in the orc puns (and they did not disappoint on either account!) but I have to say I'm absolutely tickled pink to find a callout to "Track Suit" by the Minor Mishap Marching Band. I play in that band! Well I used to anyway, then we had kids.  Can't for the life of me remember if I'm actually on that particular recording though... 

Anyway, sorry for the interruption, please carry on with the Orc stuff.

Just for fun, here's a vision of Abbey Road Orc...


----------



## timbit2006 (Oct 30, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And far as wetter demos, this one's not that wet but it is going for a chamber orchestra sound. And done in Dorico.
> 
> ...



I never thought I'd see "dungeon synth" mentioned here.
The sound of this library is so unique, I'm getting it for sure.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 30, 2021)

Orcs need war drums. Ask this guy:


----------



## el-bo (Oct 30, 2021)

tpoots said:


> I'm absolutely tickled pink to find a callout to "Track Suit" by the Minor Mishap Marching Band. I play in that band! Well I used to anyway


Haha! Brilliant. So you must know at least a few of these unlikely lads & lasses




Can't remember the scene or episode of Fargo this featured in, but remember clamouring to find the track as soon as it was over. Was quite obsessed with it for quite a while. I'm sure I even planned to seek more tracks, but alas...just another one of those things that "...gang aft agley".

It's not even my kind of thing, normally. I tend to have a problem enjoying that kind of 'loose'***. But this track has so much bounce, lilt and ska swagger (Effin' gangster, really), that it's hard to turn away.



*** I'm sure DSmolken will be able to confirm how much trouble I was having 'getting' this library, while Alpha-testing. Emails full of "There are some tuning issues with the second round-robin on G2, C3, D#3...", for example. Poor guy  It wasn't until the demo tracks started to roll out that I really understood the brief 



P.S One would think that after al the professional gigs he's had, that Vinnie Colaiuta could afford a shirt  Also, @doctoremmet looks pretty dapper in a beret


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Haha! Brilliant. So you must know at least a few of these unlikely lads & lasses
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I want THAT as a sample library!

I'm off to renew my search for a marching band that can sound that wild.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Now I want THAT as a sample library!
> 
> I'm off to renew my search for a marching band that can sound that wild.


I can think of at least one developer who has 'form'


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I can think of at least one developer who has 'form'


But Karoryfer Samples can't do everything! We got Orcs, we got goblins, we got vengeful string instruments and rare deep-sampled libraries of Ghanian instruments, plus a lot else. Maybe Frankensnare plus one of the Swirlydrums will give me the authentic Vinnie on a mini kit sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 30, 2021)

A true ‘Ryferhead also needs Snowkiss and Glockenskull!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> A true ‘Ryferhead also needs Snowkiss and Glockenskull!


I'm on it! Got to keep my street cred up and let the folk punk samples loose!


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Oct 30, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> A reasonable question. There's stuff I wanted to record for this, but didn't get it done on time. Still hope to give those another shot, and do more. Orcs will happily loot sounds from any tradition, and this has already sold enough to recoup most of the recording costs, so maybe it's not too early to ask... if I were to do a second volume next Orctober, what would everyone like to have there?


Orcy Gurdy?


----------



## el-bo (Oct 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> But Karoryfer Samples can't do everything! We got Orcs, we got goblins, we got vengeful string instruments and rare deep-sampled libraries of Ghanian instruments, plus a lot else. Maybe Frankensnare plus one of the Swirlydrums will give me the authentic Vinnie on a mini kit sound.


Perhaps. But K are already asking for requests for more orc stuff, so no vacay yet.

Nice tongue-twister, by the way:

"Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit"  "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit" "Vinnie on a mini kit"























"Vinnie on a mini kit"

--


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Perhaps. But K are already asking for requests for more orc stuff, so no vacay yet.
> 
> Nice tongue-twister, by the way:
> 
> ...


Now that's in my head for life!


----------



## el-bo (Oct 30, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Now that's in my head for life!


To be fair, you started it


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> A true ‘Ryferhead also needs Snowkiss and Glockenskull!


Actually, I have to revise that - I have to complete my Ghanaian collection first; and I hope to think I can play guitar a little myself...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> To be fair, you started it


I plead guilty, m'lord.


----------



## Kent (Oct 30, 2021)

This thread has reminded me of the single greatest moment to come out of LOTR fandom


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> *** I'm sure DSmolken will be able to confirm how much trouble I was having 'getting' this library, while Alpha-testing. Emails full of "There are some tuning issues with the second round-robin on G2, C3, D#3...", for example. Poor guy  It wasn't until the demo tracks started to roll out that I really understood the brief


Ha, now, some of that got fixed as best it could, and as for the rest which shouldn't get fixed, I realized I needed to be clear about some of the techniques and ranges being something you'd reach for when you want a wobbly or weird sound. So it was useful feedback - that's the reason why the suka biłgorajska gets called "relatively normal" near the start of the walkthrough. Sets the expectations for the rest.

And another demo appears on Soundcloud!


----------



## el-bo (Oct 30, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Ha, now, some of that got fixed as best it could, and as for the rest which shouldn't get fixed, I realized I needed to be clear about some of the techniques and ranges being something you'd reach for when you want a wobbly or weird sound. So it was useful feedback - that's the reason why the suka biłgorajska gets called "relatively normal" near the start of the walkthrough. Sets the expectations for the rest.
> 
> And another demo appears on Soundcloud!



That's true, of course. Didn't mean to suggest you ignored everything. But if you had taken more of my feedback to heart, much of the character would've been suffocated out of the project. Fortunately, though...

All worked out well, in the end.

Really liked that demo, also


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 30, 2021)

This library truly is a gem and if someone wanted to fire out a part two before next Halloween no one would complain...just saying.


----------



## blaggins (Oct 31, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Haha! Brilliant. So you must know at least a few of these unlikely lads & lasses


Sure do!  That video is an oldie but goodie.



el-bo said:


> It's not even my kind of thing, normally. I tend to have a problem enjoying that kind of 'loose'***. But this track has so much bounce, lilt and ska swagger (Effin' gangster, really), that it's hard to turn away.


I agree, Track Suit is a wonder. It's a piece I've heard literally hundreds of times (hard to avoid when you are playing it really) but it STILL makes me smile every freaking time.



Bee_Abney said:


> Now I want THAT as a sample library!
> 
> I'm off to renew my search for a marching band that can sound that wild.


While we are all waiting for Abbey Road ORC, you could check out Strezov's Balkan Ethnic Orchestra, it might have some of that feel given the variety of little flourishes that a lot of the samples start with. It's a very particular flavor though.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Sure do!  That video is an oldie but goodie.
> 
> 
> I agree, Track Suit is a wonder. It's a piece I've heard literally hundreds of times (hard to avoid when you are playing it really) but it STILL makes me smile every freaking time.
> ...


Good recommendation, thank you!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Oct 31, 2021)

What a wonderful library! The tone is just perfect! I love those unexpected releases coming out of nowhere. It's Christmas in October.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 5, 2021)

We now have a sale on other stuff, so if you've been waiting for that to pick up, say, both this and Nanfo, you can now do so.

Also got this pic that I didn't get in time to put it in the user manual... this is the leather drum beater the drummer guy used a lot in this library. He couldn't photograph it because the drummer girl kinda took it and kept it for a few months and didn't want to give it back, because girls do that with cute things.







This one picture kinda sums up the whole library.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 5, 2021)

Thank you for the picture! And, thank you for the sale! Nanfo and Torgbe have been bought, and I shall download them tomorrow. I have been wanting to bring Nanfo and Hadziha together for a while.

I have and love Vengeful Bass, so there is a strong possibility that I'll end up getting the other Vengeful Strings before the sale is over.

I was determined not to get any more libraries for a while; but I never even considered applying that to Karoryfer. Your libraries are far to useful, and fairly priced at full price. I can't resist taking advantage of a poor, small developer by buying their libraries at a reduced price!


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 13, 2021)

Love the timbre of the bagpipes and the bowed strings; some more extensively-sampled versions with legato would be fantastic....


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 13, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Love the timbre of the bagpipes and the bowed strings; some more extensively-sampled versions with legato would be fantastic....


Yes, we've been talking about updates or new instruments for a sequel library. Perhaps some separate instruments with increased sampling.

I may be mixing this up with other Karoryfer libraries, but I thought there were some legatos.

I'll remind myself soon as I want to make an Orcophany-focused template.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 13, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Love the timbre of the bagpipes and the bowed strings; some more extensively-sampled versions with legato would be fantastic....


The sung vocal has legato, and that's the only Karoryfer thing with tr00 kvlt legato so far. I'm working on some unorcish stuff with legato now (as in, just pasted names into 300-odd regions in one file). But a question: which strings, specifically, would you want legatos for? The 'harpas, the suka, or both?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 13, 2021)

The tagelharpas of all kinds are my favourites, but I think the Souka might benefit most from legato.

I'm not as keen on legatos as some. They have to be really excellent or I generally avoid them.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Nov 13, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> The sung vocal has legato, and that's the only Karoryfer thing with tr00 kvlt legato so far. I'm working on some unorcish stuff with legato now (as in, just pasted names into 300-odd regions in one file). But a question: which strings, specifically, would you want legatos for? The 'harpas, the suka, or both?


Both would be great, though I think there are several sample libraries with legato tagelharpas already and I don't know of any with suka.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 13, 2021)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Both would be great, though I think there are several sample libraries with legato tagelharpas already and I don't know of any with suka.


The tagelharpa in Orcophany are very special and I would think a big commercial attraction. 

There are two other libraries with tagelharpa, though neither sound even close to as realistic as Orcophany to me. The Groth tagelharpa seems okay, the Dark Era ones only really work in the background. Neither have a dry sound with the flexibility of Orcophany. 

Other tastes and purposes might have a use for those other tagelharpa, but it isn't a crowded market, and price can also be an issue. 

A dedicated, extremely thorough tagelharpa library could prove rather popular. I'd certainly want it. 

But as far as I know the suka is unique.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 15, 2021)

Something to ponder. I certainly could do deeper-sampled tagelharpa or tagelharpas. Like, if you wanted to mock up the first 25 seconds of this, you'd be missing the glides and the fingering change with no rebow legato. These are the people who recorded about half the Orcophony samples. I've already given the male drummer 3/4 of a goat skeleton to make more percussion stuff. This sentence would probably be unexpected in most other contexts, but here it's like, yeah, of course.



Funny thing is, though, the guy who made the bass tagelharpa... I sent him an early test, and he said the shifts between notes sound much better and cleaner than they do on the real thing.

This also shows various types of legato, without any other instruments though under a mountain of reverb instead... I think this is tuned one step lower than my bass tagelharpa.



Now, as far as suka goes... it kinda functions like a violin that's mostly playable in first position, so you don't really get a choice when to do a string crossing and the options for playing glisses are pretty limited. But here's a solo piece showing off the legato nicely.



Now, of course, making a VI that will be able to do completely convincing mockups of those three things would not be much easier than making a violin with fully convincing legato, but, well, this is the sort of legato that the "real thing" does which could potentially be sampled.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 15, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> A dedicated, extremely thorough tagelharpa library could prove rather popular. I'd certainly want it.



And me. The tagelharpa in Orcophony is special indeed and I would buy a dedicated tagelharpa library with this quality, no doubt.

I have to say Karoryfer has done a fantastic job with Orcophony. What an inspirational library! I've been playing with it all afternoon.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 15, 2021)

Yup, most things have simple self-muting with the Mono button on, exactly as I described in that tutorial, with some skipping the sample starts, where that felt like it sounded more realistic.

The sung vocal has true legato sampling... funny thing is I got transposition trick unison working with that vocal and true legato, but making the transition sample maps is something that involved a bit of trial and error and filling in missing transitions, so I don't yet understand it well enough to add it to that tutorial.... and I've done the same thing in the Hadzhi-Hevi vocal also. Maybe after the next time I'll have a better grasp of the steps, and it'll get an update.

No portamento, I've never put that in a commercial instrument because it kinda only really works in intervals up to a third, and above that it sounds blatantly fake.


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 24, 2021)

So, rap. All orcs except the male vocals (which are @PjDaAuthor ) and a synthed sine wave sub.



And a "proper" release, on a label and all, using some orcish sounds in a very different style - ambient. Uses orc percussion and a few ibex horn notes stretched and reverbed into evolving drones. The horn's natural unsteadiness (w)orks out well for that.



Also thinking about doing something kinda dumb which will almost certainly lose me money.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 24, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> So, rap. All orcs except the male vocals (which are @PjDaAuthor ) and a synthed sine wave sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dumb=Epic Win in Polish?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> So, rap. All orcs except the male vocals (which are @PjDaAuthor ) and a synthed sine wave sub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Nice track @PjDaAuthor - loving it! ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

I was listening to this and now I want Karoryfer Orcwinds to be a thing.


----------



## Kent (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I was listening to this and now I want Karoryfer Orcwinds to be a thing.



Ah yeah I used to listen to these guys in high school. They have a pretty good ‘Creep’!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I was listening to this and now I want Karoryfer Orcwinds to be a thing.



Tagelharpa library first!

(I'm enjoying Orcophony A LOT!)


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 2, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dumb=Epic Win in Polish?



We will find out. I got some T-shirts printed. Will need some time to figure out international shipping, though.






Also, a reminder: intro price (and all the other Karoryfer stuff that's on sale) is through December 6th. So if you think I should get more money and want to pay full price, you only need to wait a few more days.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2021)

I need one of those Sir!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> We will find out. I got some T-shirts printed. Will need some time to figure out international shipping, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Christmas list now reads as follows:
1. Orcophany T-Shirt
2. to 100. See item 1.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 2, 2021)

Heh, like I said, I need to figure out the shipping, but they'll be like $25 plus shipping. If you want one, DM me with the size you want to reserve, and I'll set one aside. Sizes from S to XXL, and a couple of the Ms are already reserved by people from Daj Ognia.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2021)

So, as a 1.95m male what size would I need? XL or L? I don’t want to drown in it…


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, as a 1.95m male what size would I need? XL or L? I don’t want to drown in it…


That depends: how much peper- and kruidnoten did you eat the last couple of days? That could mean the difference between a M and a 3XL.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 2, 2021)

If I buy the shirt, but haven't bought the library, does that make me a poser?  Damnit though, those orcs are cute!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2021)

tpoots said:


> If I buy the shirt, but haven't bought the library, does that make me a poser?  Damnit though, those orcs are cute!


No, not at all; not a poseur. Just someone who likes the picture but who hates and despises everything good that it represents.


----------



## IFM (Dec 2, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> We will find out. I got some T-shirts printed. Will need some time to figure out international shipping, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want! Plus...how did I miss this library since I write D&D music for campaigns? Sold!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 2, 2021)

tpoots said:


> If I buy the shirt, but haven't bought the library, does that make me a poser?  Damnit though, those orcs are cute!


Heh, not at all. I got the graphics in a much higher resolution than is needed for the GUI because I figured this design would also have appeal to people who don't use samples and just like orcs.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 2, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Heh, not at all. I got the graphics in a much higher resolution than is needed for the GUI because I figured this design would also have appeal to people who don't use samples and just like orcs.


You are a hero!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 2, 2021)

IFM said:


> Want! Plus...how did I miss this library since I write D&D music for campaigns? Sold!


Cool! Love DnD. Subbed!


----------



## blaggins (Dec 2, 2021)

Uh, I broke down and got it before the sale is over.  I've listened to all of the demos like 3x times now over the past few weeks and I finally gave up on the idea that I *wasn't* going to buy Orcophony.

I spent the evening building a tiny template project in Cubase that includes all of the instruments, but I wasn't able to find expression maps for it so I created my own. If anyone else is using Cubase you might find these handy:









cubase-expression-maps/Karoryfer Orcophony at main · tpoots/cubase-expression-maps


Expression maps I have made, tested with Cubase Pro 11 - cubase-expression-maps/Karoryfer Orcophony at main · tpoots/cubase-expression-maps




github.com





I "remapped" all the keyswitches, in the sense that the expression maps all start at C-2 and go from there. I didn't touch the key mapping within the instruments though (not even sure if that is possible with Sforzando?).

In the process of making the maps I also re-ordered the articulations to conform to this overall "strategy":

The first (default) articulation is always the most basic "Long" articulation, if applicable
The second articulation is almost always the most basic "Short" articulation
The rest are ordered by category and somewhat by my own idea of how often I'd end up using them
The end result is that the articulations are very out-of-order relative to the patches, but this way fits my workflow a bit better.

If anyone uses these and encounters any issues, let me know and I can try to fix it!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 2, 2021)

Great, thanks, that reminds me - the madman who did the demo in notation software also made expression maps that we wanted to share.

It is possible to change the instrument ranges in Sforzando, though it probably gets into "you have to know what you're doing" territory here because the stuff that uses the transposition trick for unison has three different maps for each articulation, and some use lokey/hikey/pitch_keycenter while others do key/transpose opcode combinations to accomplish the same thing.

But if you use sfzed and open these files it'll convert all key to lokey/hikey/pitch_keycenter when it opens stuff, so then it's a matter of, say, subtracting 12 or 24 from those three values across the entire file, which again isn't hard in sfzed, you just will have to do it, I dunno, a few hundred times probably. More practical and less tedious in smaller instruments, but totally doable. Sforzando also has a "transpose" button on top, but you'd need to save that state in a template or use a snapshot to make a patch load with transpose set by default, I think.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 2, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Great, thanks, that reminds me - the madman who did the demo in notation software also made expression maps that we wanted to share.
> 
> It is possible to change the instrument ranges in Sforzando, though it probably gets into "you have to know what you're doing" territory here because the stuff that uses the transposition trick for unison has three different maps for each articulation, and some use lokey/hikey/pitch_keycenter while others do key/transpose opcode combinations to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> But if you use sfzed and open these files it'll convert all key to lokey/hikey/pitch_keycenter when it opens stuff, so then it's a matter of, say, subtracting 12 or 24 from those three values across the entire file, which again isn't hard in sfzed, you just will have to do it, I dunno, a few hundred times probably. More practical and less tedious in smaller instruments, but totally doable. Sforzando also has a "transpose" button on top, but you'd need to save that state in a template or use a snapshot to make a patch load with transpose set by default, I think.


I really miss just hitting an object and making a sound. I swear, I've spent more time dealing computer and software wrangling this month than actually playing music! 

But I really appreciate all you do to share your Szforzando knowledge.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 2, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I really miss just hitting an object and making a sound.



This is actually the thing I like a lot about Orcophony: they just sampled hitting a bunch of stuff. The library is so full of all kinds of percussive textures and that makes it really complete and that's something I miss in a lot of other libraries.

I mean, those dumpsters sound great! Hit that sword again!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 3, 2021)

So, here are some examples. These are all just in the idea stage, but it gives you an idea of how I use the percussion in Orcophony. I love this library a lot. It just gives me so many ideas and the sampling is really top notch. I love how detuned, fragile, raw the instruments sound. It gives it so much life!

Hope you enjoy and do let me know your thoughts!

Excerpt from "Giant slumber"

View attachment Giant Slumber_wip.mp3


"Lament of the ibex"

View attachment Lament of the Ibex wip.mp3


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 3, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> So, here are some examples. These are all just in the idea stage, but it gives you an idea of how I use the percussion in Orcophony. I love this library a lot. It just gives me so many ideas and the sampling is really top notch. I love how detuned, fragile, raw the instruments sound. It gives it so much life!
> 
> Hope you enjoy and do let me know your thoughts!
> 
> ...


Great uses! I love this sort of percussion. It's so alive.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 3, 2021)

Yeah, very nice stuff already at the idea stage. And the lament of the ibex gets nicely groovy and jazzy, which seemed like a joke when I did that in the walkthrough ending, but now that several people have done it, it's starting to look like a very reasonable use case.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 3, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Yeah, very nice stuff already at the idea stage. And the lament of the ibex gets nicely groovy and jazzy, which seemed like a joke when I did that in the walkthrough ending, but now that several people have done it, it's starting to look like a very reasonable use case.


The ibex horns are very cool, as the sound is so fragile. My secret for optimal flavour: tuning to A=415


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> So, as a 1.95m male what size would I need? XL or L? I don’t want to drown in it…


They're not very baggy or anything, here's an L on me at 177 cm and 86 kilos.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 3, 2021)

Awesome. I’ve sent a DM! Size L it is then.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Dec 3, 2021)

These look great!


----------



## IFM (Dec 3, 2021)

DM Sent.


----------



## blaggins (Dec 3, 2021)

@DSmolken are DMs your preferred way to take tshirt orders? Or should we wait for an online checkout option through the Karoryfer store?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 3, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> So, here are some examples. These are all just in the idea stage, but it gives you an idea of how I use the percussion in Orcophony. I love this library a lot. It just gives me so many ideas and the sampling is really top notch. I love how detuned, fragile, raw the instruments sound. It gives it so much life!
> 
> Hope you enjoy and do let me know your thoughts!
> 
> ...


This sounds gorgeous Marcus. Ga zo door man!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 3, 2021)

tpoots said:


> @DSmolken are DMs your preferred way to take tshirt orders? Or should we wait for an online checkout option through the Karoryfer store?


I'm just guessing, but I imagine right now that @DSmolken wants reassurance that he isn't going to be left with a big box of unbought T-Shirts that he has already paid for!


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 3, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I'm just guessing, but I imagine right now that @DSmolken wants reassurance that he isn't going to be left with a big box of unbought T-Shirts that he has already paid for!


Or possibly the opposite -- he wants to make sure that his VI-Control pals are first in line. I can't make a commitment to buy one until I know the shipping cost, so I will have to wait. But I do covet the thing.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This sounds gorgeous Marcus. Ga zo door man!


Thank you! / Dank je wel!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 3, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Or possibly the opposite -- he wants to make sure that his VI-Control pals are first in line. I can't make a commitment to buy one until I know the shipping cost, so I will have to wait. But I do covet the thing.


Heh, second after the people who participated in the recordings, but yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 4, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Heh, second after the people who participated in the recordings, but yeah, pretty much.


Hey, what about the demo makers? 

Just kidding, but my husband will want one after you figure out shipping to Canada.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 4, 2021)

Have you considered a Collector's Edition music box with wood inlay? Something for Christmas... Your t-shirt image (very nice btw) reminds me of it somehow 




​


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 4, 2021)

Ha, yeah, the people recorded I can mostly come drop by my house to get one, so it's easy for me. But for demo writers, just cover the shipping and printing costs, which I should know once I figure out the shipping on Monday.

As for inlaid music boxes, I'll have to gradually work my way up to that level. One step at a time...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 4, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Ha, yeah, the people recorded I can mostly come drop by my house to get one, so it's easy for me. But for demo writers, just cover the shipping and printing costs, which I should know once I figure out the shipping on Monday.
> 
> As for inlaid music boxes, I'll have to gradually work my way up to that level. One step at a time...


Save it for Orcs of Ghana maybe?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 4, 2021)

Once Orcophony V: The Ultimate Collection has dropped, I need that artwork on a bespoke SSD box.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 4, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Ha, yeah, the people recorded I can mostly come drop by my house to get one, so it's easy for me. But for demo writers, just cover the shipping and printing costs, which I should know once I figure out the shipping on Monday.


I was just kidding of course. Will be more than happy to wait and pay full price. It's for a worthy cause after all... Like "Save the Orcans" 



​


DSmolken said:


> As for inlaid music boxes, I'll have to gradually work my way up to that level. One step at a time...


I'll be first in line to buy one of these!


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 4, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I can't make a commitment to buy one until I know the shipping cost


Isn’t there a download-only option? I don’t usually buy physical media option anymore.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 4, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


> Isn’t there a download-only option? I don’t usually buy physical media option anymore.


I thought we were talking about tee shirts. Or have the Orcs somehow discovered how to transmit tee shirts over the internet?


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 4, 2021)

Heh, yeah, we kinda got sidetracked with the fashion side of things in this thread. But as of today, on the download side, this has now sold more (numbers-wise, not just dollars-wise) than any of my other releases on intro price, dethroning the viola.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2021)

That is good news! Also, the *viola* was the previous number 1! Interesting. It is a hell of a good library - granted.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2021)

Okay people: let’s make the success even bigger. Final hours for this awesome library on intro price. Do yourself a favour and let Piotrek quit his day job!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2021)

I’m off to celebrate Sinterklaas now. Be good!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m off to celebrate Sinterklaas now. Be good!


Plenty of marzipan and pepernoten to you Doc!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m off to celebrate Sinterklaas now. Be good!


Go easy on the taai taai, Doc and watch out for the roe!


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 5, 2021)

Love it! Gonna have some fun with this one.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 5, 2021)

I said I was going to have some fun with this. Couldn't resist having a go this afternoon. This library and Albion Solstice were made for each other.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 5, 2021)

I think next for Orcophony I would love to see an orcishly played Hurdy-Gurdy (energetic rhythmic loops) as well as some Crumhorns!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 5, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> I said I was going to have some fun with this. Couldn't resist having a go this afternoon. This library and Albion Solstice were made for each other.



This is the true spirit of Christmas!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 5, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> This is the true spirit of Christmas!


Yes. Yes it is. We've already brought up Rare Exports Inc. in another thread.


Wunderhorn said:


> I think next for Orcophony I would love to see an orcishly played Hurdy-Gurdy (energetic rhythmic loops) as well as some Crumhorns!


Never have done any tempo-synced loops yet, would have to learn some new things to pull that off, but in any case, I'm in the right country to find a hurdy-gurdy. Seems half the folk metal bands use them.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 5, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> I said I was going to have some fun with this. Couldn't resist having a go this afternoon. This library and Albion Solstice were made for each other.



😄 That's great!!!


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 5, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Never have done any tempo-synced loops yet, would have to learn some new things to pull that off, but in any case, I'm in the right country to find a hurdy-gurdy. Seems half the folk metal bands use them.


Yes please!
And yes, those aggressive drone actions on the Hurdy-Gurdy will only work with tempo synced loops I am afraid. Piecing them together from individual articulations would not work in this case. But the right loops could be absolutely bad-ass!

I'd pre-order the extension pack.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 5, 2021)

Wunderhorn said:


> I'd pre-order the extension pack.


And any other expansion of Orcophony!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 5, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> And any other expansion of Orcophony!


+1


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 5, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> I thought we were talking about tee shirts. Or have the Orcs somehow discovered how to transmit tee shirts over the internet?


That was my hope!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 7, 2021)

Pushed a bugfix update out to Pulse, fixing the textures patch controls for layer 1.

And shirts are now "public" in the store, though the mediums were already gone before they got there: https://shop.karoryfer.com/products/orcophony-t-shirt


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Pushed a bugfix update out to Pulse, fixing the textures patch controls for layer 1.
> 
> And shirts are now "public" in the store, though the mediums were already gone before they got there: https://shop.karoryfer.com/products/orcophony-t-shirt


I guess you know a lot of small people. Or I'm in denial about my size.

And thanks for the update!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 7, 2021)

All the musicians I recorded who wanted one asked for a medium, except for one who wanted a large to go for the currently trendy oversized look. Perhaps something I shouldn't have been too surprised by, having, you know, met most of these people while recording.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 7, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> All the musicians I recorded who wanted one asked for a medium, except for one who wanted a large to go for the currently trendy oversized look. Perhaps something I shouldn't have been too surprised by, having, you know, met most of these people while recording.


Yeah, it spoils the orcish image a bit, though! Turns out the band's made up of goblins! Or I should just lay off the halfling pies.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I guess you know a lot of small people.


There should _only_ be these sizes: orc, goblin, brownies, dwarfs, duendes, gnomes, imps, and kobolds.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> There should _only_ be these sizes: orc, goblin, brownies, dwarfs, duendes, gnomes, imps, and kobolds.


But... but... orcs are bigger than humans!


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 8, 2021)

Depends. 40K Orks get huge. In Tolkien, there was no strict line between goblins and orcs and the biggest of the orcs were "as tall as a man, and stronger".

See https://theleadpile.blogspot.com/2018/10/the-campaign-for-real-orcs.html


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Wow... pop my pink glasses dream bubble why don't you!

_So, lets make a promise to ourselves.

Lets educate the people.

Let them know that they are being hoodwinked by a very clever PR campaign. Someone out there wants us to think of Orcs as our friends. They want us to see them as the Noble Savage who has come to aid us in our quest to rid our lands of evil.

But it is not so. For the Orcs are just the play things of the true evil. And the true evil probably owns a PR company.

Tell everyone. All over the world. Never forget.

*Orcs are sneaky gits!*_


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Depends. 40K Orks get huge. In Tolkien, there was no strict line between goblins and orcs and the biggest of the orcs were "as tall as a man, and stronger".
> 
> See https://theleadpile.blogspot.com/2018/10/the-campaign-for-real-orcs.html


Indeed, didn't orcs only show up by the time of the Lord of the Rings. In The Hobbit, he only referred to goblins, and they seemed to be the same creatures as orcs. He just hadn't invented the name and racial profiling - sorry, characteristic and history - yet.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> But... but... orcs are bigger than humans!


In Fifth Edition, gnomes are smaller than halflings. This is all lies. Lies, I tell you!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> But... but... orcs are bigger than humans!


You just know that Dwarf is wearing a thong, don't you? You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Wow... pop my pink glasses dream bubble why don't you!
> 
> _So, lets make a promise to ourselves.
> 
> ...


Dude! Like, save it for the Politics sub-forum, dude! (*cough*racist*cough*)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> In Fifth Edition, gnomes are smaller than halflings. This is all lies. Lies, I tell you!


I'm still at 2nd edition, so no worries for me.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dude! Like, save it for the Politics sub-forum, dude! (*cough*racist*cough*)


Hey, blame that on the article @DSmolken posted!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> You just know that Dwarf is wearing a thong, don't you? You can see it in his eyes.


Cheeky bastards.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 8, 2021)

That article was seriously one of the inspirations for this library, and I also sent that link to Anded (along with photos of the instruments sampled - if you compare the drummer in the back to photos of Daj Ognia, you can probably easily find exactly which photo she was drawn from) as a reference to use for the graphics.

And, yeah, Tolkien not caring about the difference between goblins and orcs is like my favorite movie director, Albert Pyun, making a lot of cyborg movies and never caring about the difference between cyborgs and androids. In some interview he said that was just a way to make the movies he wanted to make cheaper. Now, putting cyborgs in a movie doesn't seem like it would make it cheaper, but it does. For example, Omega Doom is a western, but could be shot in a few dilapidated buildings in Bratislava and didn't need period-looking cowboy props.

Likewise, if I was making a Viking library, I couldn't go "here's an electric guitar I didn't have a way to plug in", "here's a wind instrument that was briefly popular in the XIX century", "I detuned a double bass" and so on. But say orcs instead of Vikings - orcs can loot whatever isn't too big to carry off, so it's like, whatever I can get is fine. The only instrument I went to any real lengths to specifically obtain is the bass tagelharpa. Other than that, there was a lot of "Whadaya got? Oh, cool, let's record that."


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 8, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> That article was seriously one of the inspirations for this library, and I also sent that link to Anded (along with photos of the instruments sampled - if you compare the drummer in the back to photos of Daj Ognia, you can probably easily find exactly which photo she was drawn from) as a reference to use for the graphics.
> 
> And, yeah, Tolkien not caring about the difference between goblins and orcs is like my favorite movie director, Albert Pyun, making a lot of cyborg movies and never caring about the difference between cyborgs and androids. In some interview he said that was just a way to make the movies he wanted to make cheaper. Now, putting cyborgs in a movie doesn't seem like it would make it cheaper, but it does. For example, Omega Doom is a western, but could be shot in a few dilapidated buildings in Bratislava and didn't need period-looking cowboy props.
> 
> Likewise, if I was making a Viking library, I couldn't go "here's an electric guitar I didn't have a way to plug in", "here's a wind instrument that was briefly popular in the XIX century", "I detuned a double bass" and so on. But say orcs instead of Vikings - orcs can loot whatever isn't too big to carry off, so it's like, whatever I can get is fine. The only instrument I went to any real lengths to specifically obtain is the bass tagelharpa. Other than that, there was a lot of "Whadaya got? Oh, cool, let's record that."


And, for the bass tagelharpa, you have my eternal gratitude. Or until I forget. Whichever comes first.

I probably use the bass tagelharpa most of all, as that's the instrument I load up if I just want to jam with the other orcs.

I've said too much.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 8, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> Other than that, there was a lot of "Whadaya got? Oh, cool, let's record that."


You should be made an honorary orc for this. Love it!


----------



## ResidentSmeagol (Dec 8, 2021)

DSmolken said:


> And, yeah, Tolkien not caring about the difference between goblins and orcs is like my favorite movie director, Albert Pyun, making a lot of cyborg movies and never caring about the difference between cyborgs and androids. In some interview he said that was just a way to make the movies he wanted to make cheaper. Now, putting cyborgs in a movie doesn't seem like it would make it cheaper, but it does. For example, Omega Doom is a western, but could be shot in a few dilapidated buildings in Bratislava and didn't need period-looking cowboy props.


Lol I thought I was the only one who loved Albert Pyun, and especially Omega Doom. Now I know there's two of us.  

I was really excited about Albert's sequel to Cyborg but he's been in such poor health I hope he can still manage to get it done. I know he's still fundraising and trying to get it out by August.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2021)

Yoohoo! I placed my order for t-shirts! I suggest you do the same as these will be flying away like... like...


----------



## Wally Garten (Dec 8, 2021)

ResidentSmeagol said:


> Lol I thought I was the only one who loved Albert Pyun, and especially Omega Doom. Now I know there's two of us.


I had never heard of him, but I'm tickled that one of his movies apparently features characters named "Gibson Rickenbacker," "Fender Tremolo," and "Marshall Strat." 









Cyborg (film) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 23, 2022)

I finally was able to go to the post office to pick up my Orcs t-shirt! 

Very cool and beautiful!! Very happy!! Made my day, especially as my main computer is currently down for maintenance... Thanks!!


----------



## DSmolken (Jan 24, 2022)

Awesome. Hopefully everybody else's have arrived by now. I know the author of the drawings got hers last week too.

If anybody else wants to grab one, they're now in the store.









Orcophony T-shirt


T-shirt with the Orcophony goblins on the front. Drawn by Anded, who also did the Marie Ork shirt design. Grey unisex T-shirts printed in Poland in a run of 50. If we ever do more in the future, they'll be on a different shirt color. Small and medium are now sold out, and XXL is down to the last...



shop.karoryfer.com




and also








Marie Ork T-shirt


T-shirt with Marie Ork on the front. Drawn by Anded. Black T-shirts printed in Poland in a run of 50. Unisex and women's cuts available. $10 global priority shipping.



shop.karoryfer.com





I'll probably do a dedicated thread later, once I get some more pictures.


----------



## IFM (Jan 24, 2022)

I got mine a few weeks ago, it's great!


----------



## DSmolken (May 8, 2022)

And here's something in perhaps a less expected style...



Everything here is Orcophony except for a sine wave sub, and the male vocals, which are of course @PjDaAuthor who records all the Karoryfer stuff in Ghana. So even though I wasn't involved in making the track directly, I feel like a proud grandparent, or something.

Also, as long as I'm here: the orcs are on sale for $69 until May 14th.


----------



## Bee_Abney (May 8, 2022)

DSmolken said:


> And here's something in perhaps a less expected style...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually fantastic! The sounds really work in that context!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2022)

Wow, very catchy. Love this @PjDaAuthor


----------

